# Olympus C-5050Z ...



## Gabi (18. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

die lästige Gabi ist wieder mal mit einem Problemchen hier ...

Ich hab mir jetzt das SuSE 9 gekauft, was ich bis auf ein paar Sachen sehr empfehlen kann! 
Es wird die GeForce 5200 unterstützt, leider die ATI Radeon 9200 nicht.

Problem:
Ich habe eine Digicam *Olympus C-5050 Zoom*. Wenn ich jetzt im Prog. "gtkam" auf "Kamera wählen" klicke und da dann auf "Erkennung" schreibt er:
*Olympus C-2040Z* Obwohl meine eine Olympus C-5050Z ist. Wenn ich dann 
in der Liste ansich suche, daucht die C-5050Z auf. Also wähle ich die aus und
klicke auf "Anwenden". Es geht dann ein Fenster auf mit dem Hinweis:
*Konnte keine Verzeichnisse in >/< auflisten.*
Wenn ich dann auf "Schließen" klicke kommt ein Dialog wo steht:
*Konnte Kamera nicht initialisieren*

Also USB funktioniert 100%, denn es geht unter Windows!
Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## melmager (19. Oktober 2003)

Und was sagt Einstellung/Information/USB Geräte ? (In KDE)

ist dort die Kamera richtig aufgelistet ?


----------



## Gabi (19. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von melmager _
> *Und was sagt Einstellung/Information/USB Geräte ? (In KDE)
> ist dort die Kamera richtig aufgelistet ? *



Hi,

ja, da wird sie aufgelistet.
Hmm ... is ja komisch!

Gruß Gabi


----------



## melmager (19. Oktober 2003)

versuch mal das:

mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/

wenn du Glück hast haste dann den Speicher der Kamera im Verzeichnis /mnt

WICHTIG wenn du die Kamera gemountet ist nicht von USB abziehen 

vorher den machen:

umount /mnt


----------



## Gabi (25. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

vielen Dank Das hat wohl funktioniert  
Ich kann jetzt auf die Kamera zugreifen und die Bilder kopieren/verschieben!
Nur schade is, dass dies mit den Progs. nicht geht, aber egal, hauptsache es
funktioniert!  

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------

